# Babies dropping



## emmasmommy

When did you all feel the babies drop (lightening)? Today I feel like they have dropped significantly, I am 30 week pregnant. The kicking is soo much lower and I have room to breathe and no heartburn:) How long after you dropped did you go into labour? With my first this didn't happen until i was close to full term!


----------



## Laura2919

I dont think I did, Or I might of and not known lol.. I was very low early on


----------



## TwoBumps

I noticed the boys drop around the 30 week mark and when I had a scan at 31 weeks + 3 (the day the boys were delivered due to pre eclampsia) Ben's head was so low they couldn't see it on the scan!!

I did go into labour at 31 weeks but that was due to PE so I don't think that was really related to them dropping!!


----------



## cheryl6

ive been carrying low and forward since finding out,but when i sit it goes up lol x


----------



## mamato2more

I want to say I was in my early 30's when I felt a slight drop, and I even posted pics on here, but, then I felt the big drop, and knew A was soooo low! There was no mistaking it..So, there might be a slight one, then later, the big one!


----------



## emmasmommy

I am thinking this is a BIG drop...i can feel baby A kick or poke (i don't know what he is doing) my cervix-- and all around under my pubic bone. It is strange to say the least!:)


----------



## emmasmommy

So i went to the doctor yesterday. She says the head of baby A is fully in my pelvis and baby b is in a transverse position (they are like the letter T currently). My blood pressure was higher than normal (it is usually 115/80, it was 145 over 90) but she wasn't concerned...is that normal? 
They couldn't find baby b's heart beat and we had an ultrasound immediatley, but all was well--thank goodness:)!


----------



## TwoBumps

My BP was the same as yours when I was admitted with PE, but I was told it was still within the normal range, it was the protein in my urine which was the major problem! x


----------

